
Ask HN: Any Advice for SAD Sufferers? - iamben
Happy Autumn HN...<p>So London has become pretty bleak over the last couple of weeks. Being a bit older I&#x27;m getting much better at noticing the effect it has on me - especially when I look back at how I&#x27;ve felt during this period over the last few years.<p>I&#x27;m guessing I&#x27;m not the only one here that sees a drop in mood and productivity, or feels a general lethargy as the days get shorter and the sun fails to appear..?!<p>With that in mind, can anyone offer advice on what works for them or what&#x27;s worth giving a go over the next few months?<p>Thanks!
======
davismwfl
As I have gotten older I've noticed my mood and demeanor does actually change
(took me way too long to figure it out) if I don't get enough sun time, even
after as little as a week of grey days. So I'll hit the tanning bed (no they
are not evil) for 15 minutes a couple of times if I can't get outside (the
best is sun but it just isn't always possible). It really does help me, not as
good as getting outside in the sun for 30 minutes does but it helps. I am not
advocating going to a tanning bed to become a piece of leather, but when you
use them responsibly it can help us manage things like SAD, they still aren't
a great substitute for Sun but I've used them to help when I really am
noticing it.

Also you can check out SAM-E which is a supplement in the U.S., but I think it
might be regulated in some of Europe but not sure. I have found SamE is
helpful even if I can't get outside or to a tanning bed for a quick session.
SamE affects your serotonin levels and helps to balance you out. Obviously if
you are taking any other similar meds/supplements probably best to check with
a Dr or pharmacists about it, but it can help.

And of course, exercise is a great help and should be one of the first things
to try if you don't already do it regularly. IMO doesn't need to be a workout
necessarily, but do something active where you will use your muscles and
sweat. I say use your muscles because I have tried yoga/stretching before and
it doesn't seem to help as much as doing a more physical activity. I know Yoga
can be very demanding, but I obviously am not at that level and at least for
me I have found doing something that taxes my strength/muscles and forces my
body to respond/repair is what seems to do the most good for me.

------
netfl0
Strength training has been the single most effective way for me to influence
my emotional state.

Strength training is different from ‘exercise’ in that you’re progressively
becoming stronger over time by repeating the stress and adapt cycle to build
lean muscle, bone density, neuromuscular capacity, and joint strength.

The chemicals/hormones this natural process produce reshape your perception of
the world. It’s really powerful stuff. And it’s really easy to do.

There are excellent programs to accomplish this which even if done poorly
produce dramatic results.

I’m speaking from personal experience.

